# Kigtropin



## DaveCl (Sep 2, 2012)

If this is in the wrong place, I appologise. (I can't go in the steroid forum, although Kigtropin is not a steroid)

Does anyone know must about this stuff? Is it very expensive?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

kigtropin hgh - UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum


----------



## DaveCl (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you.

Does anyone have any idea of the cost?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

not quite sure if you can talk about prices on forums

I have never tried, so can't help but sure you can find sources and prices by using google


----------



## DaveCl (Sep 2, 2012)

Fair enough, i wasn't meening specific, just ball park.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

cool, wait to see if other members with more knowledge respond, sure many people has use it and can give you feedback on the product


----------



## DaveCl (Sep 2, 2012)

Cool, i've done a few cycles of steroids in the past, but i'm looking for an alternative. I know nothing about the stuff, so i want to find out as much as possible, before i deciede. I believe you can buy it on line.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Splinter, you should know better, posts like this one was before I changed it mean a ban.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You cannot discuss prices or sources on the board please re read the rules if you are unsure.

Can I ask what do you want from GH? As it is a poor mass builder at best certainly not something someone who has only a few cycles under his belt should use in my opinion.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have done kigtropin its quite a good product personally I would not do it again unless I was willing to do about six months, I have just done a short cycle of igtropin IGF1 and I like that also.....


----------



## DaveCl (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm looking for some mass, that i wont lose as soon as i stop taking it.

I've actually done quite well in the past just on Deca alone.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would never do deca on its own its just too supressive....


----------



## DaveCl (Sep 2, 2012)

How d'ya meen?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

PScarb said:


> You cannot discuss prices or sources on the board please re read the rules if you are unsure.
> 
> Can I ask what do you want from GH? As it is a poor mass builder at best certainly not something someone who has only a few cycles under his belt should use in my opinion.....


Im well aware of sourcing....

Pricing on the other hand... really? It's just giving someone an idea.

*Addendum: Had a little check on the rules, couldn't see anything about giving a guestimate on pricing.

Please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave C said:


> I'm looking for some mass, that i wont lose as soon as i stop taking it.
> 
> I've actually done quite well in the past just on Deca alone.


You will always lose some size after a cycle due to water dropping off but that should be it, the problem faced by many is they concentrate so much whilst on cycle with training/diet and rest but when the cycle stops they lower their food don't train as hard etc....you should not!

Food is what gives mass no matter what you are taking so if you feel you need to increase mass then eat more food and save your money.



splinter said:


> Im well aware of sourcing....
> 
> Pricing on the other hand... really? It's just giving someone an idea.
> 
> ...


pricing is included in the sourcing rule, it helps no one by giving guestimates as prices vary from region to region and how far up on the ladder you are plus by not allowing prices it stops spammers sending pm's saying "I can beat the price your paying"

So no price discussions....


----------



## DaveCl (Sep 2, 2012)

I like your rat.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

What are you doing taking AAS if you do not know the term a suppressive steroid? you are saying that you take steroids and don't seem to keep your gains, well no wonder, if I took deca on its own I would end up with a very low libido no nuts I would very likely be in a catabolic state producing no testosterone, i'm am sure its not just me that balences any progesteron with testosterone.....


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Dave C said:


> I like your rat.


lol

Splinter, why are you holding a rat? no offense


----------



## DaveCl (Sep 2, 2012)

freddee said:


> What are you doing taking AAS if you do not know the term a suppressive steroid? you are saying that you take steroids and don't seem to keep your gains, well no wonder, if I took deca on its own I would end up with a very low libido no nuts I would very likely be in a catabolic state producing no testosterone, i'm am sure its not just me that balences any progesteron with testosterone.....


 That's why i'm here, asking for advise. I'm telling you what i've been doing, if it's wrong, fair enough. I want to make gains that i can keep.

@PScarb, good points, taken on board.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

kigtropin is good.

if your getting good results on just deca - why the interest in something like GH? personally i think youd be disappointed and think youve wasted your money

its been mentioned that deca alone is suppressive - this means that once you stop the deca your body will find it hard to recover fully.

with this in mind you should look into PCT (use the search function on this board) - this is a way of ensuring your body will recover fully!

also consider taking a testosterone alongside the deca - examples would be sust, test enanthate, test cypionate, test propionate - these are all just different kinds of testosterone so you would only need one of them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Excellent post from Lee...

Dave if I was you I would look at a 8-12 week cycle of say 500mg of test(test E, test C or sus) followed by a decent PCT you can find info on this on the forum.


----------



## DaveCl (Sep 2, 2012)

That's the way i'll probably go. Cheers.


----------

